

Ask HN: Where do you get your Startup / Vc news? - knes

I saw a lot of hate today on Techcrunch. I don't like it very much either but I found it's the best source to get information on new startups that raise round / launched.<p>What other websites/blogs do you read to follow that kind of stuff?
======
markstansbury
Dan Primack at Fortune puts out a daily newsletter called Term Sheet. It's
focus is broader than startups and VCs. It also includes private equity and
other institutions. But it's a fantastic way to stay up to date on major deals
across all industries and sectors.

------
markstansbury
Venture Beat and Pando Daily are also good resources. All three tend to run
the same stories within a few minutes of one another.

